

Ask HN: Best backups/sync for virtual teams (DropBox or CrashPlan or??) - phlux

HNers,<p>I work for a consultancy where my team is 100% virtual (First time working 100% from home + travel -- best decision I ahve ever made) - and I need to find a good way to share, sync and backup my data and the teams data.<p>I have been encouraging others to use DropBox, but it is so focused on individual use and completely not designed around multiple users accessing the same data, that I am not sure how well it will last in the long term. (Is dropbox even considered by any of you as a real and viable data backup model? Or just a convenient data access utility?)<p>Is CrashPlan the enterprise version of DropBox? Or simply cloud backup?<p>I want to know the best tool for cloud backup, team data sharing/sync?<p>Anyone have any advice?
======
masnick
Take a look at <http://box.net>. I have a friend who uses it in his small
organization and is pretty happy with it.

